# Winamp 3, main windows verschwindet?



## subzero (22. September 2003)

Hoi, ich habe Windows XP und Winamp 3!

Allerdings funtioniert da anscheinen etwas nicht richtig!
Nach einiger zeit lässt sich das main Window, ohne das ich etwas gemacht habe nicht merh anzeigen!

Also habt ne Ahnung was da passiert? 

Danke schön


----------



## RedBill (8. Oktober 2003)

*Frage*

Hy bin neu in der gruppe, benutze auch den winamp 3 
selbes problem was wars den? bitte um hilfe.
Danke


----------



## Caliterra (8. Oktober 2003)

Benutzt Du ein PlugIn?
Ich hatte mal ähnliche Problemme als ich "wow..." verwendete.

Oder de-und neuinstallieren.

Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur raten Winamp 2 zu nutzen.
Ist mein persönlicher Favorite.


----------



## RedBill (8. Oktober 2003)

*Dankschreiben*

umsonst war das kopfzerbrechen es läuft tatelos,viel Spaß noch


----------

